# App. which plays flv files ?



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Are there any apps. which can play flv files on I-phone, I-pad, i-pod ?

Thanks.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello zhong :wave:

FLV Video Player for iPhone

It's not free though.

Your best bet would be to convert it.

Cheers! :thumb:


----------

